# San Francisco yarn shops



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I will be in San Francisco in late Oct on a trip. Only be there for few days so time at a premium. Hilton at Fisherman's Wharf is where we wil be staying. Anyone know of some (even just one) really good yarn store nearby? Would like good prices and great selection ! Do have a budget , lol.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I stayed right where you will be and loved it! So convenient to everything. Don't miss delicious restaruants in North Beach area. Wasn't knitting yet at the time but since taking up knitting and watching ehow knit videos came across "Alison" of "ImagiKnit". Loved her way of presenting and vowed that on my next trip to SF (can't wait to go back!) from NJ, I will go to that yarn store. When I emailed to say how much I liked her vidoes she emailed me back! That made me sure I want to go there. Address is ImagiKnit 3897 18th St (bet Church and Sanchez) in the Castro district. 415-621-6642 A cab ride from where you are staying but hopefully worth it. Would love to hear how it was if you go there.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks for the information ! Hopefully I can find a couple of shops to visit while there.


----------



## Rollster1 (Feb 1, 2012)

We were just in the city (San Francisco) and I loved Atelier. It's on Divisadero between California and Pine. There's probably a way to get there on public transit and the hotel can help you with that. Terrific people work there!

Imagiknit can be reached by the J Church trolley which you can get at the Powell Street MUNI/BART station. If you're a senior, there are senior rates on MUNI. From there, if you're a walker, you can walk down Market to the Zuni Cafe. Consider calling for a reservation in order to sit in the downstairs dining room.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

thanks, I also plan to ask our tour guide about some shops.


----------



## jennbear (Aug 17, 2011)

If you are an "Apple" person there is an inexpensive app called KNITknit. It lists all local yarn stores by distance from your location. I love the app. such fun to say - oh we are just a few miles from a knitting shop-...jennbear


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

aw, no Apple ! But thanks anyhow.


----------



## Omisan (Apr 2, 2012)

If you do go to Imigiknit (which you will love) you might want to check out 24th and Church, just a few blocks away, which has some really interesting specialty shops...(not just T-shirts)...and restaurants. It's also in the sunny part of SF!! Put on your walking shoes and enjoy!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Imaginknit is my favorite bay-area yarn store. I drive all the way from Reno, NV to shop there. I would suggest going on the weekends, tho. The owner works in the store during the week and she is NOT very nice, altho her weekend employees are wonderful - friendly and helpful. Beware about buying yarn to get the free patterns, tho. I found a scarf in there once that I wanted to make, the owner told me it was her own pattern and I could get it free with purchase of the fairly pricey yarn to make it. So, I purchased the yarn and later discovered that it wasn't her original pattern at all - it was simply a Herringbone pattern and I found the exact pattern on Ravelry. Other than that, I think you will enjoy the store, location, yarns, wonderful knitted projects spread through out the store and her employees.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Carolina Homespun on Lisbon Street is a great shop to visit, not only for yarns but fibers for spinning also and the owner is very nice.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

jennbear said:


> If you are an "Apple" person there is an inexpensive app called KNITknit. It lists all local yarn stores by distance from your location. I love the app. such fun to say - oh we are just a few miles from a knitting shop-...jennbear


Nice app. I wonder why it's only for CA?


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I know this doesn't have anything to do with knitting but just a suggestion, the restaurant Chippino's is wonderful. It is behind Aliotos on Fisherman's Wharf. We went there a couple years ago, I don't remember what I ordered but then I went to the bathroom. On the way I saw bowl after bowl of this fabulous looking Chippino. I ran back to my table, flagged down the waiter and changed my order. Then I went to the ladies room. It was worth it!


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

The crab sandwiches on sour dough are to die for. All this talk of SF is making me home sick. Maybe I will get back out there next year. We ride the ferry out of Vallejo which glides on top of the water and you have beautiful scenery along with the East Brothers bed and breakfast lighthouse on the way. Fisherman's Warf is well worth the visit along with Girardelli Chocolates and all the other things to see and do.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh, you had me at crab sandwich. The crab cocktails aze yummy too.


----------



## sassycraft13 (Jul 24, 2012)

I live here and have no recs  but I did google sf yarn store and a few do pop up. I haven't checked any of them out yet but looks like there are yelp reviews on them.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Will be leaving on trip to SF in about a week n half. Anyone have updated info about yarn shops/quilt shops. Would prefer nearby hotel which has been changed to the Hyatt near Fishermans Wharf or at least within easy walking distance of hotel. Not familiar with cable system but would like suggestions of shops within easy access of hotel by cablecar also.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the earlier posts to my question.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Make sure to take a coat and some warm clothes, being on the bay it gets chilly. Make sure you have a crab sandwich on good sour dough bread at Alioto's out on the sidewalk. Makes me hungry just to think about it. You will have plenty to do down that way and enjoy all the sights. You will see things you have probably never seen in your life make sure you have a camera. The buses can take you just about any where along with the cable cars. I'm not sure of the LYS in the area but I know there are plenty of them in the SF area.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice ! Plan to do jeans most of the time as we will be doing lots of walking with our tour group. will remember the sandwich also, sounds good.


----------



## Sticksx2 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, back from SF. Weather was somewhat good. Lg group of us stood in drizzle Thur waiting for cable car. Some problem with them and they were stopped. lol Big change of plans there. Then weather cleared and was nice rest of stay. But sadly didn't get to any yarn shops. Hills were horrendous. Chinatown fun as was Fisherman's Wharf. Decided since nothing nowhere near our hotel relating to yarn. So am just planning to order some from home. And there is a really great yarn shop in Longview, TX that I have been to this last spring. Have catalog and can order but might just do a road-trip to that one again soon. Thanks for all the tips from everyone! I am interested in ordering some Red Heart Boutique Treasure. No local stores carry that. Anyone know where best price online is for that one? Appreciate help.


----------

